# [SOLVED] Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library

## wuesti

Moin!

Bin neu unter Gentoo und versuche mich an einem gnome-light.

Beim Start von gimp erhalte ich (unter anderem) folgende Fehlermeldung.

 Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

	Using the fallback 'C' locale.

Meine eigenen Einstellungen in /etc/make.conf:

USE="gnome gtk X dbus hal -kde -qt3 -qt4 -arts dvd cdr alsa"

LINGUAS="de en"

und /etc/locale.gen:

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

dann noch /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LANGUAGE="de"

LC_ALL="de" 

und vielleicht noch env | grep LANG:

LANG=de_DE.utf8@euro

LANGUAGE=de

Was mache ich falsch?

Vielen Dank

wuestiiLast edited by wuesti on Sun Mar 08, 2009 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wuesti

locale -a ergibt:

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE@euro

en_US

en_US.utf8

----------

## wuesti

Diese Anleitung hat geholfen:

http://gentoo-wiki.stefreak.de/de.gentoo-wiki.com/Deutsche_Lokalisierung.html

----------

